# Funny and Annoying SJW Encounters?



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

Close this up if needed.

So let's talk about funny SJW encounters, they exaggerate sometimes and it's hilarious. YouTube is the perfect example, literally look at the comments section on any video. YouTube is kinda the inspiration for this thread along with a few other things.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 28, 2017)

They make up the majority of my negative interactions with people on this site. If I get annoyed, they're probably the reason why.  The best easily goes to the time I got dogpiled by a couple of them, _posted this comic_ in my signature after the thread was locked, and 2 of them promptly left the forum. The 3rd is still around but adamantly denies ever participating in the bull**** depicted in said comic. Shoutout to Plebcomics, draws the best comics satirizing social justice and the dumb **** she reads on tumblr.


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> They make up the majority of my negative interactions with people on this site. If I get annoyed, they're probably the reason why.  The best easily goes to the time I got dogpiled by a couple of them, _posted this comic_ in my signature after the thread was locked, and 2 of them promptly left the forum. The 3rd is still around but adamantly denies ever participating in the bull**** depicted in said comic. Shoutout to Plebcomics, draws the best comics satirizing social justice and the dumb **** she reads on tumblr.



I'm pretty sure I know who the third SJW is, best not reveal anything or ****talk about them because its uncalled for. I think, don't know what they did to you.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 28, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I'm pretty sure I know who the third SJW is.



Don't name any names, I already walk a fine line. Anyone who's been here long enough has seen that thread, knows the truth, and can see through the bull****.


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Don't name any names, I already walk a fine line. Anyone who's been here long enough has seen that thread, knows the truth, and can see through the bull****.



Wasn't planning too, I don't have a problem with them.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 28, 2017)

I got attacked for criticising a lesbian character that I thought was just turned into a lesbian last minute to pander to the masses, as if criticising a writer's choice for a fictional character was the same as criticising a real human's sexuality.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 28, 2017)

Arize said:


> I got attacked for criticising a lesbian character that I thought was just turned into a lesbian last minute to pander to the masses, as if criticising a writer's choice for a fictional character was the same as criticising a real human's sexuality.



If that's the time I'm thinking about (my memory ain't perfect.) then I'm pretty sure nobody was _"attacked"_ and it was resolved without much conflict...


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 28, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> If that's the time I'm thinking about (my memory ain't perfect.) then I'm pretty sure nobody was _"attacked"_ and it was resolved without much conflict...



Careful now, this thread will get locked pretty fast if it turns into a confrontation. Save that **** for PMs/VMs.


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

Arize said:


> I got attacked for criticising a lesbian character that I thought was just turned into a lesbian last minute to pander to the masses, as if criticising a writer's choice for a fictional character was the same as criticising a real human's sexuality.



???

Writers do that often though, it could be because they wanted to write for a Lesbian character for more diversity rather than wanting more appeal. I personally love writing for LGBT+ characters because coming out (which I think is a dumb concept that came from straight people) is a hard thing to do for many and it's really emotional when you're writing for that character.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 28, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> If that's the time I'm thinking about (my memory ain't perfect.) then I'm pretty sure nobody was _"attacked"_ and it was resolved without much conflict...



Yes, it was resolved with my apology  I'm just recounting my experience and I'm not holding any hard feelings. Let's just keep this lighthearted and cheery!


----------



## seliph (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

This crap.

One of the many examples.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 28, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Careful now, this thread will get locked pretty fast if it turns into a confrontation. Save that **** for PMs/VMs.



I mean, does this thread even exist for any reason other than to talk trash about certain users from other threads? (Specifically a certain thread that exploded not too long ago?)



Arize said:


> Yes, it was resolved with my apology  I'm just recounting my experience and I'm not holding any hard feelings. Let's just keep this lighthearted and cheery!



Ah, sorry then. It's hard to tell people's tone through text!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 28, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> I mean, does this thread even exist for any reason other than to talk trash about certain users from other threads? (Specifically a certain thread that exploded not too long ago?)



It seems pretty general, whether it's encounters off or on this site. And speaking for myself, no, you're not who I'm referring to in my post. 



Ghost Soda said:


> Ah, sorry then. It's hard to tell people's tone through text!



It's always so wholesome to read something deescalate rather than turn into a giant argument as it usually does on the internet.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 28, 2017)

I remember having to try and convince a newbie to stay after being bombarded by hateful messages from some SJWs here. They certainly aren't serving justice the way they go on. If I remember correctly, one of 'em even wished the poor dude dead.

Scary to think there are people as negative and violent as that on this site.


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

Bowie said:


> I remember having to try and convince a newbie to stay after being bombarded by hateful messages from some SJWs here. They certainly aren't serving justice the way they go on. If I remember correctly, one of 'em even wished the poor dude dead.
> 
> Scary to think there are people as negative and violent as that on this site.



I remember that incident, that really was dreadful and I feel bad for the poor thing.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

Bowie said:


> I remember having to try and convince a newbie to stay after being bombarded by hateful messages from some SJWs here. They certainly aren't serving justice the way they go on. If I remember correctly, one of 'em even wished the poor dude dead.
> 
> Scary to think there are people as negative and violent as that on this site.



It sucks that these people attack and the nice ones take them seriously instead of flicking them like the mosquitos they are.


----------



## seliph (Mar 28, 2017)

Yall know shading users on the site behind their backs is how you get banned right?


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 28, 2017)

ITT: SJWs getting extremely defensive.



gyro said:


> Yall know shading users on the site behind their backs is how you get banned right?



Leave the moderating to the mods. I'm sure they can make up their own minds. Besides, talking about it is better than pretending like it never happened. 



Corrie said:


> It sucks that these people attack and the nice ones take them seriously instead of flicking them like the mosquitos they are.



Bullying people online is one of the easiest way to feel like you're 6'5" and 200lb of muscle vs. someone hiding behind a monitor. Anonymity shows people at their worst.


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> Yall know shading users on the site behind their backs is how you get banned right?



I've asked for this thread to be closed because I don't see anything good coming from this thread.

It's probably best if we refrain from posting about other users negatively or not, stick to Tumblr, YouTube and so on if you don't want this thread to be closed.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 28, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> It seems pretty general, whether it's encounters off or on this site. And speaking for myself, no, you're not who I'm referring to in my post.
> 
> It's always so wholesome to read something deescalate rather than turn into a giant argument as it usually does on the internet.



Yeah, I didn't see any posts that look like they're referring to me personally.

But speaking only for myself, I'd personally prefer to be called out to my face than get some thinly veiled call out post like this is Facebook.

And thank you.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 28, 2017)

Corrie said:


> This crap.
> 
> One of the many examples.



smh reading this almost made me cry and my blood boil. I could go on a rant but it's not worth my time, but my god the glaring hypocrisy in those people that harassed her is astounding


----------



## Leen (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> Yall know shading users on the site behind their backs is how you get banned right?



People wanna be able to talk smack about others but not be told they're being jerks about it. Watch out gyro, they might start calling you a SJW and start a whole thread about how angry they are that someone called them out.


----------



## seliph (Mar 28, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> ITT: SJWs getting extremely defensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Leave the moderating to the mods. I'm sure they can make up their own minds. Besides, talking about it is better than pretending like it never happened.



Nah I'm not defensive at all since 1. I don't care and 2. It's not worth it. I hoped you'd feel the same but I see you still feel the need to mention me everywhere when I haven't even seen the thread yet. Kinda creepy but at this point it's whatever.



Leen said:


> People wanna be able to talk smack about others but not be told they're being jerks about it. Watch out gyro, they might start calling you a SJW and start a whole thread about how angry they are that someone called them out.



They already did :3c


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

Corrie said:


> This crap.
> 
> One of the many examples.



That's disgusting, I didn't even read the article and it's already heartbreaking just reading the title/headline. It's ironic how they try to 'protect' people but all they actually do is bully and make the people their 'protecting' look bad.


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2017)

I've never actually encountered a SJW


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 28, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> ???
> 
> Writers do that often though, it could be because they wanted to write for a Lesbian character for more diversity rather than wanting more appeal. I personally love writing for LGBT+ characters because coming out (which I think is a dumb concept that came from straight people) is a hard thing to do for many and it's really emotional when you're writing for that character.



Well everything is subjective of course, and to me it just didn't seem genuine. That's all. It felt more like, hey, what can we do to gain more viewers? But that was just how I saw it. I have read many books that handle LGBTQ topics and characters with much more meaning which is what I believe needs to be done to represent the community better rather than just using it as a twist to shock people. But I know that a lot of people loved that part of it. That's the great thing about art, we all get to interpret it in any way and I respect anyone who sees it differently from me


----------



## Bowie (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't think anybody is mentioning anybody in particular, but if the shoe fits.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 28, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I've asked for this thread to be closed because I don't see anything good coming from this thread.
> 
> It's probably best if we refrain from posting about other users negatively or not, stick to Tumblr, YouTube and so on if you don't want this thread to be closed.



Yeah, probably for the best.



Leen said:


> People wanna be able to talk smack about others but not be told they're being jerks about it. Watch out gyro, they might start calling you a SJW and start a whole thread about how angry they are that someone called them out.



People who vehemently argue for social justice aren't SJWs? Eh?



gyro said:


> Nah I'm not defensive at all since 1. I don't care and 2. It's not worth it. I hoped you'd feel the same but I see you still feel the need to mention me everywhere when I haven't even seen the thread yet. Kinda creepy but at this point it's whatever.



You don't care but you care enough to post here. I'm getting mixed signals here my man. 

Edit: This thread is for people to discuss their "Funny and Annoying" interactions with SJWs. I posted mine and as Bowie says, if the shoe fits I suppose.


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

Arize said:


> Well everything is subjective of course, and to me it just didn't seem genuine. That's all. It felt more like, hey, what can we do to gain more viewers? But that was just how I saw it. I have read many books that handle LGBTQ topics and characters with much more meaning which is what I believe needs to be done to represent the community better rather than just using it as a twist to shock people. But I know that a lot of people loved that part of it. That's the great thing about art, we all get to interpret it in any way and I respect anyone who sees it differently from me



I agree with you, very much so. 
I'm sure if I understood the situation better I would probably think the same. =)


----------



## seliph (Mar 28, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> You don't care but you care enough to post here. I'm getting mixed signals here my man.



I don't care about whatever previous drama I had with you which you seem to be obsessed with. Replying isn't the same as caring. I don't actually care about favourite colours or chips yet I still reply to those threads because I'm bored.




Arize said:


> Well everything is subjective of course, and to me it just didn't seem genuine. That's all. It felt more like, hey, what can we do to gain more viewers? But that was just how I saw it. I have read many books that handle LGBTQ topics and characters with much more meaning which is what I believe needs to be done to represent the community better rather than just using it as a twist to shock people. But I know that a lot of people loved that part of it. That's the great thing about art, we all get to interpret it in any way and I respect anyone who sees it differently from me



There are a lot of situations like that but even if so, representation is always a good thing as long as it's actually good representation.


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2017)

Though it's kind of funny how people will call literally anyone whos progressive and calls out dumb **** a SJW...theres someone on this site who does that but I won't mention them 

Sjws are usually just trolls and pretty obsolete anyway


----------



## seliph (Mar 28, 2017)

Dixx said:


> Though it's kind of funny how people will call literally anyone whos progressive and calls out dumb **** a SJW...theres someone on this site who does that but I won't mention them
> 
> Sjws are usually just trolls and pretty obsolete anyway



If anyone calls anything offensive they're automatically a triggered SJW tumblrina/tumblrite/whatever the new word for tumblr users is now


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

Dixx said:


> Though it's kind of funny how people will call literally anyone whos progressive and calls out dumb **** a SJW...theres someone on this site who does that but I won't mention them
> 
> Sjws are usually just trolls and pretty obsolete anyway



I'm sure they'd go away if everyone ignored them.


----------



## Leen (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> If anyone calls anything offensive they're automatically a triggered SJW tumblrina/tumblrite/whatever the new word for tumblr users is now



But let them say their jokes, though! Everyone's so sensitive these days...


----------



## seliph (Mar 28, 2017)

Leen said:


> But let them say their jokes, though! Everyone's so sensitive...



Someone: *something really racist*
Someone else: Hey you shouldn't say that-
Someone: How dare you impose on my FREEDOM, you oversensitive sjw tumblr triggered feminazi lol are you triggered? lol you're so sensitive despite me also being upset


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> I don't care about whatever previous drama I had with you which you seem to be obsessed with. Replying isn't the same as caring. I don't actually care about favourite colours or chips yet I still reply to those threads because I'm bored.



And here we have the crux of it. _We're_ bored and have nothing better to do than post on a forum primarily revolving around a kids' game. I can see your behavior in the mentioned thread had everything to do with your self-professed mental illness and I don't hold you personally responsible. You're much better now and that's all that matters. But I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy the drama. 



Dixx said:


> Though it's kind of funny how people will call literally anyone whos progressive and calls out dumb **** a SJW...theres someone on this site who does that but I won't mention them
> 
> Sjws are usually just trolls and pretty obsolete anyway



You can be progressive and not be a raging SJW though. I'm pretty liberal regarding social issues (pro-choice, pro-gay marriage, pro-marijuana legalization, etc.) but don't fly into entitled rages over people having a different point of view.


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> Someone: *something really racist*
> Someone else: Hey you shouldn't say that-
> Someone: How dare you impose on my FREEDOM, you oversensitive sjw tumblr triggered feminazi lol are you triggered? lol you're so sensitive despite me also being upset



It goes both ways. Its so funny when you see it on YouTube though.


----------



## Leen (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> Someone: *something really racist*
> Someone else: Hey you shouldn't say that-
> Someone: How dare you impose on my FREEDOM, you oversensitive sjw tumblr triggered feminazi lol are you triggered? lol you're so sensitive despite me also being upset



/dying

Can we be best friends?


----------



## seliph (Mar 28, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> And here we have the crux of it. _We're_ bored and have nothing better to do than post on a forum primarily revolving around a kids' game. I can see your behavior in the mentioned thread had everything to do with your self-professed mental illness and I don't hold you personally responsible. You're much better now and that's all that matters. But I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy the drama.



I remember you calling me delusional and now you're claiming I'm making up my mental illness? what_is_the_truth.gif



Whiteflamingo said:


> It goes both ways. Its so funny when you see it on YouTube though.



It does of course but I personally have seen more of the type I mentioned. Most of the tumblr stuff is just trolls who are_ trying_ to get people to hate SJWs/feminists/etc.

I can't say much about YouTube 'cause I refuse to look in the comments on that hellsite.



Leen said:


> /dying
> 
> Can we be best friends?



this is leen htey are my best friend and doesnt afraid of anything -blasts back to 2007-


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> I remember you calling me delusional and now you're claiming I'm making up my mental illness? what_is_the_truth.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're saying that there are a bunch of crazies in the bunch that make the sane ones seem bad? That's the same thing with feminists too, right?


----------



## Leen (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> this is leen htey are my best friend and doesnt afraid of anything -blasts back to 2007-



gyro, my ride or die. est. '07


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> I remember you calling me delusional and now you're claiming I'm making up my mental illness? what_is_the_truth.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's probably best not to look at the comments section on there it's toxic, kinda like Tumblr.
I see that type of person way more often too but I still find the SJW's to be even funnier because I've noticed they exaggerate way more (my experience, not a fact). People are ridiculous.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> I remember you calling me delusional and now you're claiming I'm making up my mental illness? what_is_the_truth.gif



Er, that's not what I said. I'm saying you _are_ mentally ill, but have better control over it these days. Undoubtedly I saw you at your worse in the aforementioned thread. One of my good friends suffers from all sorts of afflictions and it's not a hell I'd want to wish on even my worst enemies.

Edit:


Whiteflamingo said:


> People are ridiculous.



That's something you can always count on at the end of the day.


----------



## seliph (Mar 28, 2017)

Corrie said:


> So you're saying that there are a bunch of crazies in the bunch that make the sane ones seem bad? That's the same thing with feminists too, right?



I mean no that's not what I was referring to at all but you aren't wrong.

I'm saying a lot of the "crazy SJWs" on tumblr are trolls (usually from 4chan, them and tumblr have quite the relationship) who will call people out for no reason just to give said people bad impressions of whatever group they're pretending to be a part of.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lostineverfreeforest said:


> Er, that's not what I said. I'm saying you _are_ mentally ill, but have better control over it these days. Undoubtedly I saw you at your worse in the aforementioned thread. One of my good friends suffers from all sorts of afflictions and it's not a hell I'd want to wish on even my worst enemies.



Oh I thought "self-professed" means "you made it up"


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> I mean no that's not what I was referring to at all but you aren't wrong.
> 
> I'm saying a lot of the "crazy SJWs" on tumblr are trolls (usually from 4chan, them and tumblr have quite the relationship) who will call people out for no reason just to give said people bad impressions of whatever group they're pretending to be a part of.



Ohhhhh so they just wanna give them a bad name. I gotcha.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> Most of the tumblr stuff is just trolls who are_ trying_ to get people to hate SJWs/feminists/etc.



I don't doubt there's trolls but I can't see a simple troll going as far as sending death threats which can get you in trouble 

it's a shame that extremists or whatever you want to call them are deluding terms like racism and sexism, to where when something truly is racist or sexist, the people calling it out will be labeled "special snowflakes" and "libtards" and it won't be taken seriously


----------



## seliph (Mar 28, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Ohhhhh so they just wanna give them a bad name. I gotcha.



Yeah basically. Though I don't doubt a handful of them are genuine but they're usually young things so I don't fault them too much 'cause they'll probably snap out of it.



Byngo said:


> I don't doubt there's trolls but I can't see a simple troll going as far as sending death threats which can get you in trouble



You haven't encountered people from 4chan then. Granted you're right a lot of tumblr users will unfortunately do this too, it isn't too far for a troll.


----------



## fenris (Mar 28, 2017)

Byngo said:


> I don't doubt there's trolls but I can't see a simple troll going as far as sending death threats which can get you in trouble
> 
> it's a shame that extremists or whatever you want to call them are deluding terms like racism and sexism, to where when something truly is racist or sexist, the people calling it out will be labeled "special snowflakes" and "libtards" and it won't be taken seriously



considering there are trolls out there who send death threats and worse to women just for playing video games or being into comics (like, not even talking about issues in the community or anything, just _liking_ these things)...  I'm pretty sure they don't care.  they don't believe they'll get in trouble, because they think that internet anonymity will protect them.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> I'm saying a lot of the "crazy SJWs" on tumblr are trolls (usually from 4chan, them and tumblr have quite the relationship) who will call people out for no reason just to give said people bad impressions of whatever group they're pretending to be a part of.



Speaking of which, _here's my favorite 4chan raid_. There are people who legitimately believe in SJW bull****, though you can definitely find a lot of troll posts. Best part is the end where some random black dude puts on a wig and poses as trans and suddenly everything that was done is a-okay. Never seen backpedaling so fast in my life.



gyro said:


> Oh I thought "self-professed" means "you made it up"



Nah man, self-professed means by one's own admission. 



fenris said:


> considering there are trolls out there who send death threats and worse to women just for playing video games or being into comics (like, not even talking about issues in the community or anything, just _liking_ these things)...  I'm pretty sure they don't care.  they don't believe they'll get in trouble, because they think that internet anonymity will protect them.



Finally something we agree on.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> Yeah basically. Though I don't doubt a handful of them are genuine but they're usually young things so I don't fault them too much 'cause they'll probably snap out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't encountered people from 4chan then. Granted you're right a lot of tumblr users will unfortunately do this too, it isn't too far for a troll.



It's gotten to the point where you're not sure which side a person is on when they begin attacking. It's like, wait, is this a troll or an actual legit response?


----------



## hamster (Mar 28, 2017)

i like how some of you are trying to act like you partially or politely disagree with people who hold opposing opinions. it's not "hey i disagree with that and here's why:" you've slapped labels on people such as "transphobe", "homophobe", "bigot", etc. you're just as bad as the people who call you a disgusting SJW overweight feminist. both of these sides love to pull the victim card


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

Cherub said:


> i like how some of you are trying to act like you partially or politely disagree with people who hold opposing opinions. it's not "hey i disagree with that and here's why:" you've slapped labels on people such as "transphobe", "homophobe", "bigot", etc. you're just as bad as the people who call you a disgusting SJW overweight feminist. both of these sides love to pull the victim card



As soon as namecalling or insults get thrown, the person spouting them automatically loses.


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

Cherub said:


> i like how some of you are trying to act like you partially or politely disagree with people who hold opposing opinions. it's not "hey i disagree with that and here's why:" you've slapped labels on people such as "transphobe", "homophobe", "bigot", etc. you're just as bad as the people who call you a disgusting SJW overweight feminist. both of these sides love to pull the victim card



I agree, it's a general trend I've seen from people on the internet and I'm glad I don't really have an opinion on either side because I don't care that much about them, just how dumb and entertaining they can be YouTube, that's all I care about entertainment!


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 28, 2017)

I remember I commented on a trans person's video saying that you wouldn't be able to tell they were born a girl, and that I wished them good luck...or something...and some random commenter starting nagging at me about how what I said causes a lot of hate towards trans people? 
Like what
Don't really understand what they were getting at


----------



## seliph (Mar 28, 2017)

Corrie said:


> It's gotten to the point where you're not sure which side a person is on when they begin attacking. It's like, wait, is this a troll or an actual legit response?



And that's why I don't bother with tumblr drama anymore 'cause you like never know



Cherub said:


> i like how some of you are trying to act like you partially or politely disagree with people who hold opposing opinions. it's not "hey i disagree with that and here's why:" you've slapped labels on people such as "transphobe", "homophobe", "bigot", etc. you're just as bad as the people who call you a disgusting SJW overweight feminist. both of these sides love to pull the victim card



I've never seen anyone in here call something bigoted without also explaining why whatever it was is bigoted.

Also I know you're just making an example but calling someone homophobe/transphobe/racist/etc isn't nearly as bad as using "overweight" as an insult. I've said it before but these things aren't personal attacks, they're criticism of your behaviour.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> I remember I commented on a trans person's video saying that you wouldn't be able to tell they were born a girl, and that I wished them good luck...or something...and some random commenter starting nagging at me about how what I said causes a lot of hate towards trans people?
> Like what
> Don't really understand what they were getting at



I feel like with both transgender issues and autism issues, you need to really watch what you say. I always feel like I'm stepping on thin ice, even though I'm trying to be as respectful as possible. It's basically a mini nightmare tbh.


----------



## seliph (Mar 28, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> I remember I commented on a trans person's video saying that you wouldn't be able to tell they were born a girl, and that I wished them good luck...or something...and some random commenter starting nagging at me about how what I said causes a lot of hate towards trans people?
> Like what
> Don't really understand what they were getting at



Well for one you should probably never reference how a trans person was born. They probably don't wanna hear it.

Secondly they aren't "born one gender" and then become another - they were always whatever they say they are because sex and gender are two different things.

That being said I don't see how you being ignorant towards that could cause hate towards anyone or deserves drama.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 28, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I feel like with both transgender issues and autism issues, you need to really watch what you say. I always feel like I'm stepping on thin ice, even though I'm trying to be as respectful as possible. It's basically a mini nightmare tbh.



Yeah, there's been a few times where people have told me stuff like that... I guess my wording isn't the most accurate, but I've never known a trans person or whatever so... that's my excuse


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> Also I know you're just making an example but calling someone homophobe/transphobe/racist/etc isn't nearly as bad as using "overweight" as an insult. I've said it before but these things aren't personal attacks, they're criticism of your behaviour.



It really depends on the person though, if I was called fat I wouldn't care, if I was called a racist I wouldn't care either because I know I'm not racist and I stand up against racism.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> Well for one you should probably never reference how a trans person was born. They probably don't wanna hear it.
> 
> Secondly they aren't "born one gender" and then become another - they were always whatever they say they are because sex and gender are two different things.
> 
> That being said I don't see how you being ignorant towards that could cause hate towards anyone or deserves drama.



Oh right... thanks aha 

They did mention the "becoming another gender" bit, but that wasn't what I was getting at- I meant like genetically, and now they physically look male, but again, my wording was bad I suppose


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> And that's why I don't bother with tumblr drama anymore 'cause you like never know
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's basically why I ignore all internet drama or comment sections because arguing online pretty much never is worth it. Nobody learns anything and the arguments, without fail, turn to both sides spitting insults back and forth. This forum is basically the only one I both to go on or be a part of and even with this one, there are some arguments I avoid like the plague. 

Though, arguments about trends & issues or likes & dislikes in general are the waste of time to me. Everyone, for the most part are set on their views. Very rarely can both sides learn something from one another and respectfully agree to disagree.


----------



## seliph (Mar 28, 2017)

Whiteflamingo said:


> It really depends on the person though, if I was called fat I wouldn't care, if I was called a racist I wouldn't care either because I know I'm not racist and I stand up against racism.



Sure but attacks on someone's appearance will always be more offensive and more tasteless than going "you're racist" even if you don't personally take offense.

Basically if I call someone a homophobe and they say my nose is too big they've definitely stooped lower than I have.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Yeah, there's been a few times where people have told me stuff like that... I guess my wording isn't the most accurate, but I've never known a trans person or whatever so... that's my excuse



The main problem is that instead of educating you, they just attacked you.


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> Sure but attacks on someone's appearance will always be more offensive and more tasteless than going "you're racist" even if you don't personally take offense.
> 
> Basically if I call someone a homophobe and they say my nose is too big they've definitely stooped lower than I have.



Of course.


----------



## fenris (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> Sure but attacks on someone's appearance will always be more offensive and more tasteless than going "you're racist" even if you don't personally take offense.
> 
> Basically if I call someone a homophobe and they say my nose is too big they've definitely stooped lower than I have.



I agree with this.

You can't change the size of your nose without expensive and risky surgery.  Meanwhile, racist/sexist/homophobic/etc views can be altered, and even unlearned, without any expense or bodily risk, thanks to the magic of Google.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 28, 2017)

I was at the grocery store recently and this guy with a pony tail and small but still obvious breasts got called "ma'am" by a cashier and freaked out on her. She apologized saying she was mistaken by his hair and he went off on her saying it wasn't a real apology and just would not let up on her. Thankfully the manager got involved before it got too bad. I was checked out and left before I saw the conclusion.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> Sure but attacks on someone's appearance will always be more offensive and more tasteless than going "you're racist" even if you don't personally take offense.
> 
> Basically if I call someone a homophobe and they say my nose is too big they've definitely stooped lower than I have.



An insult is an insult and no matter the intensity, is immature.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 28, 2017)

Corrie said:


> The main problem is that instead of educating you, they just attacked you.



Totally agree ;; if I have gotten something wrong, no one calmly explains it to me, I get just into arguments hahaha


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> Sure but attacks on someone's appearance will always be more offensive and more tasteless than going "you're racist" even if you don't personally take offense.
> 
> Basically if I call someone a homophobe and they say my nose is too big they've definitely stooped lower than I have.



That's your opinion and I'm sure a lot of people think the same, but not all of them.

I'd much rather be insulted for my appearance than have someone call me something that's not true, and I've been in both situations before.

Edit spelling and clarify - 

If someone says I have a big nose I can deal with it. I don't care about their opinion on my appearance. I think I look great. But calling someone an -ist when they're not can get a person fired. I'm just happy that my coworkers know who I am and random people coming in an calling me -ist only results in my defense, not the stranger's.


----------



## seliph (Mar 28, 2017)

Corrie said:


> An insult is an insult and no matter the intensity, is immature.



Sure but racist (I'm gonna just stick with using this one as an example 'cause typing em all out is.... oof) isn't necessarily an insult. It's like fenris said basically.

Even screaming "racist" at someone without explaining why, it might be useless since no one is going to learn anything, and it might even be completely wrong but imo it isn't immature to call out something offensive when you see it. It could be childish if they refused to give any explanation but nonetheless attacks on peoples' appearance will always be the lowest low. Especially since they have nothing to do with the conversation 100% of the time.



Soda Fox said:


> But calling someone an -ist when they're not can get a person fired. I'm just happy that my coworkers know who I am and random people coming in an calling me -ist only results in my defense, not the stranger's.



The way I see it if multiple people are calling you an -ist and bringing it to your higher-ups then there's probably a problem but I don't know your personal life and I think it's best I don't.

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> Sure but racist (I'm gonna just stick with using this one as an example 'cause typing em all out is.... oof) isn't necessarily an insult. It's like fenris said basically.
> 
> Even screaming "racist" at someone without explaining why, it might be useless since no one is going to learn anything, and it might even be completely wrong but imo it isn't immature to call out something offensive when you see it. It could be childish if they refused to give any explanation but nonetheless attacks on peoples' appearance will always be the lowest low. Especially since they have nothing to do with the conversation 100% of the time.



It's pretty immature and damaging when a customer comes in, stalking you, and calling you a racist when you're not. Again, I'm lucky my coworkers knew me well enough to know that this random customer what the racist one but not everyone makes friends at work as quickly or as easily as I do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> Sure but racist (I'm gonna just stick with using this one as an example 'cause typing em all out is.... oof) isn't necessarily an insult. It's like fenris said basically.
> 
> Even screaming "racist" at someone without explaining why, it might be useless since no one is going to learn anything, and it might even be completely wrong but imo it isn't immature to call out something offensive when you see it. It could be childish if they refused to give any explanation but nonetheless attacks on peoples' appearance will always be the lowest low. Especially since they have nothing to do with the conversation 100% of the time.
> 
> ...



It was one person who I'd never met but that one random person could end someone's career if that someone keeps to themselves like most employees do.


----------



## seliph (Mar 28, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> It's pretty immature and damaging when a customer comes in, stalking you, and calling you a racist when you're not. Again, I'm lucky my coworkers knew me well enough to know that this random customer what the racist one but not everyone makes friends at work as quickly or as easily as I do.



Like I said, it's immature if they refuse to give a reason. Obsessiveness is also immature but otherwise I don't really see a problem.



Soda Fox said:


> It was one person who I'd never met but that one random person could end someone's career if that someone keeps to themselves like most employees do.



Any professional manager would know not to fire someone off the bat because of some random screaming at them.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> Sure but racist (I'm gonna just stick with using this one as an example 'cause typing em all out is.... oof) isn't necessarily an insult. It's like fenris said basically.
> 
> Even screaming "racist" at someone without explaining why, it might be useless since no one is going to learn anything, and it might even be completely wrong but imo it isn't immature to call out something offensive when you see it. It could be childish if they refused to give any explanation but nonetheless attacks on peoples' appearance will always be the lowest low. Especially since they have nothing to do with the conversation 100% of the time.
> 
> ...



Being called a racist is an insult though. Being a racist is a negative thing, like being called stupid. Both are behavioral but are still insults. 

You could mention that the person said something racist instead, which would no longer be a personal attack but still gets your point across.


----------



## hamster (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> I've never seen anyone in here call something bigoted without also explaining why whatever it was is bigoted.
> 
> Also I know you're just making an example but calling someone homophobe/transphobe/racist/etc isn't nearly as bad as using "overweight" as an insult. I've said it before but these things aren't personal attacks, they're criticism of your behaviour.



i personally don't think it's alright even if you're criticising someone's behaviour. i don't like how horrible terms are thrown around unnecessarily and it's immature. my example wasn't the best, comparing to insulting someone who's overweight and calling someone racist is a matter of opinion. from my experiences the people who have been labelled as example: homophobic aren't actually homophobic. someone being homophobic/racist etc is more opinionated now and that's my biggest issue.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 28, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Being called a racist is an insult though. Being a racist is a negative thing, like being called stupid. Both are behavioral but are still insults.
> 
> You could mention that the person said something racist instead, which would no longer be a personal attack but still gets your point across.


??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
i feel so.. so .. bad .. for the .. poor . person ,. who was personally attacked ..,. because they were told they are racist .,.. when they were being racist. .... really... awful.............


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> Like I said, it's immature if they refuse to give a reason. Obsessiveness is also immature but otherwise I don't really see a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Any professional manager would know not to fire someone off the bat because of some random screaming at them.



You're have to hope you have a professional manager then. I know plenty of managers who play favorites. I keep on most everyone's good side, but I've worked with a lot of people who the manager just didn't like. If what happened to me happened to somone else it could've been the thing to finally get the person the manager just didn't like fired.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> i feel so.. so .. bad .. for the .. poor . person ,. who was personally attacked ..,. because they were told they are racist .,.. when they were being racist. .... really... awful.............



What if they weren't being racist though??????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 28, 2017)

Corrie said:


> What if they weren't being racist though??????????????????????????????????????????????????????



what if .... they were. ....., though ..................


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 28, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> what if .... they were. ....., though ..................



The point Corrie is trying to make is that attacking someone by calling them racist, whether they were or not, doesn't help the situation. Explaining to someone why the thing they said was racist is very different and can possibly help the person do it less in the future. Or not but at least you were the bigger person and explained instead of insulted.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> what if .... they were. ....., though ..................



You could still do what I suggested and say they said a racist thing instead of calling them names. I'm not defending racism, I'm just trying to not name call cause that solves nothing. Educate them rather than scold them. 

At least, that's how I see it.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 28, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> what if .... they were. ....., though ..................



......,,,,........, ????? What...,.. if they ...,,... weren't


----------



## seliph (Mar 28, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Being called a racist is an insult though. Being a racist is a negative thing, like being called stupid. Both are behavioral but are still insults.
> 
> You could mention that the person said something racist instead, which would no longer be a personal attack but still gets your point across.



I still don't see them as on the same level.
Being racist = You are demeaning a group of people, even if unintentional
Being stupid = You don't know anything, You're slow, You're an idiot
Both negative things to be of course (a racist probably being worse actually) but still different. People can change being racist, but you can't help if you're a slow learner.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 28, 2017)

Tbh I wouldn't class calling someone racist as an insult tbh


----------



## fenris (Mar 28, 2017)

not gonna lie, if someone called me an -ist or -phobe of any description, my first response wouldn't be to feel insulted, it would be to wonder what I'd said/done to elicit that response, and what I could do to fix it.

also, personally, I don't call people those things unless I've seen them display _multiple _instances of behavior befitting those terms and not making any attempt to change their act when called on it.  I try to avoid saying "you're racist" in favor of "that thing you said/did was racist, and here's why," and hope that they'll learn from it.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 28, 2017)

Corrie said:


> You could still do what I suggested and say they said a racist thing instead of calling them names. I'm not defending racism, I'm just trying to not name call cause that solves nothing. Educate them rather than scold them.
> 
> At least, that's how I see it.



being called racist might hurt your feelings but it's a lot worse to do or say racist stuff to people so idc. if you do bad **** you have to deal with people not being super loving towards u

- - - Post Merge - - -



fenris said:


> not gonna lie, if someone called me an -ist or -phobe of any description, my first response wouldn't be to feel insulted, it would be to wonder what I'd said/done to elicit that response, and what I could do to fix it.
> 
> also, personally, I don't people those things unless I've seen them display _multiple _instances of behavior befitting those terms and not making any attempt to change their act when called on it.  I try to avoid saying "you're racist" in favor of "that thing you said/did was racist, and here's why," and hope that they'll learn from it.



yeah i agree. so many people get super defensive when theyre told they did something racist or homophobic or transphobic or whatever. really it's all cool if you apologize and understand that what you did was wrong and that u make sure to not do it again. it's not an attack on u as a person, it's calling you out on bad stuff youre saying or doing.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> I still don't see them as on the same level.
> Being racist = You are demeaning a group of people, even if unintentional
> Being stupid = You don't know anything, You're slow, You're an idiot
> Both negative things to be of course (a racist probably being worse actually) but still different. People can change being racist, but you can't help if you're a slow learner.



Doesn't a lot of racism stem from lack of education or exposure of people from different cultures than you?

And you can learn how to learn better or educate yourself more effectively, so an idiot doesn't have to stay an idiot forever (except actual mental disorders) But if we're talking average person, both things take work but both can be overcome.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> I still don't see them as on the same level.
> Being racist = You are demeaning a group of people, even if unintentional
> Being stupid = You don't know anything, You're slow, You're an idiot
> Both negative things to be of course (a racist probably being worse actually) but still different. People can change being racist, but you can't help if you're a slow learner.



An insult is still an insult to me so I view them on the same level, I dunno. Being both stupid and racist can be harmful to others. Racism is obviously a worse issue but it's still an insult to me.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 28, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Doesn't a lot of racism stem from lack of education or exposure of people from different cultures than you?



As somebody who's spent almost 2 years traveling around the world AND isn't perceived as white, I'm convinced this is indeed the case. Sometimes they are hostile towards anyone who's different than them and sometimes it's selective (like not giving a **** about Asians but hating Arabs). Everyone should travel as far as they can for as long as they can, it'll open your eyes and mind.


----------



## seliph (Mar 28, 2017)

fenris said:


> not gonna lie, if someone called me an -ist or -phobe of any description, my first response wouldn't be to feel insulted, it would be to wonder what I'd said/done to elicit that response, and what I could do to fix it.
> 
> also, personally, I don't call people those things unless I've seen them display _multiple _instances of behavior befitting those terms and not making any attempt to change their act when called on it.  I try to avoid saying "you're racist" in favor of "that thing you said/did was racist, and here's why," and hope that they'll learn from it.



This exactly, that's why I don't see it as an insult because this is how you should take it.



Soda Fox said:


> Doesn't a lot of racism stem from lack of education or exposure of people from different cultures than you?
> 
> And you can learn how to learn better or educate yourself more effectively, so an idiot doesn't have to stay an idiot forever (except actual mental disorders) But if we're talking average person, both things take work but both can be overcome.



It can but today I would just say most of it seems to stem from being a stubborn butthole.

Not everyone including those without learning disabilities can quicken their pace. Plus being stupid or overweight or whatever I've used as examples are common things people are very insecure and self-conscious about. I've never heard of someone crying in the bathroom because they're a racist.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> being called racist might hurt your feelings but it's a lot worse to do or say racist stuff to people so idc. if you do bad **** you have to deal with people not being super loving towards u
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



This is what I meant by my post above. It's always better to educate than just yell out "you're racist!!"


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 28, 2017)

Cherub said:


> i like how some of you are trying to act like you partially or politely disagree with people who hold opposing opinions. it's not "hey i disagree with that and here's why:" you've slapped labels on people such as "transphobe", "homophobe", "bigot", etc. you're just as bad as the people who call you a disgusting SJW overweight feminist. both of these sides love to pull the victim card



I have no issues with politely disagreeing with someone. I may *vehemently* disagree with their view on a particular topic, or even most of them, but that is not a reason for me to be intentionally rude or hurtful. I regularly engage in "difficult" discussions in various forums on issues such as human rights, women's rights to bodily autonomy, healthcare, religon + freedom from religious extremism, immunisation, and other contentious things I don't need to keep listing. I personally work very hard to respond ONLY with "hey I disagree with that and here's why..." comments. 

I do not label people I'm talking to (in person or in writing) with words like that, although depending on context I will certainly say "that comment can be seen as bigoted because.." . There is an important difference between labelling a *person* and labelling a *behaviour* or an *action*. 

Granted, this is an easier distinction to have understood in forums that skew to an older demographic than TBT as, or one that has primarily english-as-first-language speakers, or one where members are drawn from the same geopolitical area - as the more one needs to generalise + explain the basics for common ground, the more chances there are for confusion and offence to occur. I include "age" as a kind of shorthand generalisation as generally the other sites I'm active on are made up primarily of adults post-university age, and the difference in life experience between someone when they are 21 or younger vs 30+ is usually pronounced.

I am, by some definitions, an SJW. I don't attack people, or get offended by "every little thing" or even most things. I contribute my time, energy, and money towards the issues that matter to me (which sometimes rules me out of being an SJW for reasons I'm still not clear on - the first time I heard the acronym used was by an acquaintance was ranting about "those ****ing SJWs!" which was bemusing to say the least. I was told that what I do is okay, I'm not an actual SJW, I'm not like that... one of the most surreal conversations I've ever had!).

I don't play "victim cards" either as I understand the term to mean. I explain my opinions, my experience, and I am always happy to stand corrected. I'm constantly learning and evolving my understanding of things as time goes by.

I always privately giggle at references to "snowflake" though - the typical context I see that used in (that isn't related to Trump) involves Person A getting offended (aka triggered) at Person B commenting something that may or may not be a fair critique... and then claiming Person B is a snowflake trying to stifle free speech by forcing Person A to see Person B's opinion. The cognitive dissonance is just overwhelming in auch situations. Freedom of speech applies to everyone else, too - and it should *never* mean freedom from consequences.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

amanda1983 said:


> I have no issues with politely disagreeing with someone. I may *vehemently* disagree with their view on a particular topic, or even most of them, but that is not a reason for me to be intentionally rude or hurtful. I regularly engage in "difficult" discussions in various forums on issues such as human rights, women's rights to bodily autonomy, healthcare, religon + freedom from religious extremism, immunisation, and other contentious things I don't need to keep listing. I personally work very hard to respond ONLY with "hey I disagree with that and here's why..." comments.
> 
> I do not label people I'm talking to (in person or in writing) with words like that, although depending on context I will certainly say "that comment can be seen as bigoted because.." . There is an important difference between labelling a *person* and labelling a *behaviour* or an *action*.
> 
> ...



You're a rare SJW that we like so you keep being you.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 28, 2017)

fenris said:


> not gonna lie, if someone called me an -ist or -phobe of any description, my first response wouldn't be to feel insulted, it would be to wonder what I'd said/done to elicit that response, and what I could do to fix it.
> 
> also, personally, I don't call people those things unless I've seen them display _multiple _instances of behavior befitting those terms and not making any attempt to change their act when called on it.  I try to avoid saying "you're racist" in favor of "that thing you said/did was racist, and here's why," and hope that they'll learn from it.



I wish more people reacted that way as opposed to "i can't be Xist/phobic because i have Y friends" this or "i don't care about race/gender/sexuality uwu" that. Like, that's all well and good but you can still (weather on purpose or accident) say Xist/phobic stuff!


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 28, 2017)

Corrie said:


> This is what I meant by my post above. It's always better to educate than just yell out "you're racist!!"



if u tell someone that what they did or said was racist thats kinda enough. the racist person can ask if they feel they need advice but it's not like people have to be Life Teachers to ignorant people. if they know what they did wrong they can change that lol and saying that someone is racist because of something they did is telling them what to change so it's imo all u have 2 do lmao


----------



## Bella789 (Mar 28, 2017)

I feel like the person who made this thread makes intentionally to get arguments started here, as the last two arguments were threads created by white flamingo (just saying)..


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 28, 2017)

amanda1983 said:


> I contribute my time, energy, and money towards the issues that matter to me (*which sometimes rules me out of being an SJW for reasons I'm still not clear on)*



Chipping in here, it's because you actually bother to do something about what matters to you vs. complaining about it and attacking people who don't agree with your views. SJWs are perceived as slacktivists i.e. internet activists who don't actually accomplish or contribute to anything (as depicted here). I agree with Corrie, it's admirable you not only stand by your beliefs but do something about it and remain open-minded about changing your views if needed. That puts you levels above the SJWs people like to refer to when using that term.

Edit: That is to say you ARE the SJW depicted on the left side of the comic.


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

amanda1983 said:


> I have no issues with politely disagreeing with someone. I may *vehemently* disagree with their view on a particular topic, or even most of them, but that is not a reason for me to be intentionally rude or hurtful. I regularly engage in "difficult" discussions in various forums on issues such as human rights, women's rights to bodily autonomy, healthcare, religon + freedom from religious extremism, immunisation, and other contentious things I don't need to keep listing. I personally work very hard to respond ONLY with "hey I disagree with that and here's why..." comments.
> 
> I do not label people I'm talking to (in person or in writing) with words like that, although depending on context I will certainly say "that comment can be seen as bigoted because.." . There is an important difference between labelling a *person* and labelling a *behaviour* or an *action*.
> 
> ...



I really appreciate your kindness, intelligence and calmness during arguments/debates, I've noticed these qualities over the last while, I wish people were like you on the internet. c:

You're a grade A SJW, I have no problem with the rare civil SJW's and you are one of them. ^^


----------



## forestyne (Mar 28, 2017)

There's ten pages I haven't read through yet, but I can guess that somewhere this thread got really nasty (?). Thanks, Tumblr.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 28, 2017)

If you don't follow the hivemind you're called sexist, racist, homophobic, transphobic, and a misogynist. Not to mention the down with cis bs


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

Bella789 said:


> I feel like the person who made this thread makes intentionally to get arguments started here, as the last two arguments were threads created by white flamingo (just saying)..



Whiteflamingo has a history of this tbh, that guy sucks. 

(I don't know why I'm talking about myself in third person and no, neither were an attempt to start an argument, you don't even have to try on here anyway.)


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 28, 2017)

forestyne said:


> There's ten pages I haven't read through yet, but I can guess that somewhere this thread got really nasty (?). Thanks, Tumblr.



Shockingly it actually stayed in control. A couple of folks got really defensive initially but it got back on track surprisingly quickly.


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

forestyne said:


> There's ten pages I haven't read through yet, but I can guess that somewhere this thread got really nasty (?). Thanks, Tumblr.



At the beginning and then like lostineverfreeforest said it became civil again, yay....


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 28, 2017)

Why did you even begin to think this would be a remotely good idea for a thread


----------

